# Furled Leaders Saltwater



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

New to fly fishing saltwater for reds and spun a couple of furled leaders last night off a video on u tube by hand. I used 12 lb mono with loop on both ends leader came out to 7' in length. 

Do any of you have tips or pictures on building a jig to make these leaders?

How much tippet do you use as well as what lb test and what knots to attach to tippet to leader?


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Hookset, I have known a guy over on Texas Fishing Forum for years, Robin Rhyne, that has made these forever. He is super nice and will share the info he has. He can be found at http://www.robinsleaders.com or [email protected] . There is also info at Fly Fishers On Line about these.

He made some fresh water ones for me years ago, just never really got the hang of them. I know that there is a large subset of fly guys that use them. I think 7' may be a tad short however, but as I said, I never really got used to them or the reason for them.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks MarkA70 for the information i will take a look!!


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

*Furled leaders*

I live in lake Charles and have been making furled leaders I just did a demo at the contraband flycasters fly fishing expo last weekend. I have spent a lot of time perfecting my machine. It is an amazing process that fascinates me. I have a new appreciation for a piece of rope. I think when you twist them by hand you are making a twisted leader not a furled leader. When a furled leader is finished you will have trouble finding a knot in it. The combinations are endless. You can make multi color, silk ,mono, braid and combinations of all materials to fit your fishing needs. It takes a lot of experimenting to have leader to function the way you want it to. Be glad to share what I learned if you are in lake Charles. Good luck have fun glad to see someone else giving furled leaders a shot. Pm me info and I will send you one


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

pm sent thanks!


----------

